# SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - March 7th 2021 - CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride Long Beach



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 3, 2021)

_*This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY -- MARCH 7th 2021 -- *_

_*YES *__*IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Sunday Vintage bicycle ride
We had a lot of fun @ last months *__*CC *__*ride with the "bring a Lady or ride a Lady" ride*_

_*THIS MONTH*__* Lets just bring your favorite bicycle to ride with pride - *__*RIDDEN *__*not HIDDEN *__*at it's best*_

_*IF YOU'RE NOT FEELING 100% *__*- PLEASE STAY 100% HOME*_

_*In order to keep the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Vintage bicycle ride family safe *__*&*__* healthy for all - *__*PLEASE PRACTICE SOCIAL DISTANCING*__* while riding with the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Sunday ride family

MEET & GREET @ PORTFOLIO Coffeehouse*__* 9:30am
KICKSTANDS UP @ *__*10:30 am *__*SHARP*_
_*If you're late ... *__*the ride leaves without you ...!!! *_

_*Show up early if you want to REPRESENT in the latest *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*swag -- *__*CC *__*T-shirts along with*__* CC *__*baby doll shirts for the gals*__* - CC *__*Baseball *__*& CC *__*trucker caps - *__*CC *__*license plates in three color to choose from *__*&*__* iron-on *__*CC *__*skiptooth logo patches that are all available before the*__* CYCLONE COASTER *__*Sunday rides*_

*Ride Vintage **- Frank








*

*





























*


----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 4, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY -- MARCH 7th 2021 -- *_
> 
> _*YES *__*IT'S TIME FOR ANOTHER *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Sunday Vintage bicycle ride
> We had a lot of fun @ last months *__*CC *__*ride with the "bring a Lady or ride a Lady" ride*_
> ...



Due to a miscalculation of the date I'll miss you all by 1 day!  While you're all enjoying each others company and the beauty of the bikes and the ride I'll be on a plane for Michigan... I need to retire!  Oh well, I'll be thinking about you and wishing I was there. Another time later this year I hope!  Be safe and enjoy the ride..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 5, 2021)

_*YES this SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY -- March 7th 2021 -- is the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride here in Long Beach CA*_

_*Had a suggestion from one of the*__* CYCLONE COASTER*__* family members - Why not ride a GREEN BICYCLE this month @ the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage Bicycle ride to celebrate the Shamrock Shake ...*__* no actually to celebrate*__* Saint Patrick's Day*__* 2021*__* ... Not a bad idea *__*&*__* there is still time to inflate the tires on that green bicycle .. *__*RIGHT !!! *_

_*So if you have a GREEN MACHINE .. *__*BRING IT*__* - RIDE IT ... If you don't ride your favorite bicycle this month ..

All the details are always at www.cyclonecoaster.com*_

*RIDDEN not hidden - FRANK



















*


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Mar 5, 2021)

Great shots Frank...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2021)

Goin Green!


Cowabunga!


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2021)

Only able to go on part of the CC ride today but a good turnout and broke out my dad’s green 55 Spitfire


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Fun Ride!
Stopped for a pic at "Sponge Bob's" house, on the way...








only looks Un-Attended....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 8, 2021)

*Rode the green machine .. ended up @ the Pike Restaurant & Bar after the ride for some refreshments & a cup of chili .. Took this pic in front of the Anchor Garden out back ... good times .. great ride*


----------

